# Can anyone identify this enlarger?



## Imagination (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm new to the forums, basically to ask this question but I'll also start checking around for other stuff.

I take pictures as a hobby and want to start a darkroom in my house so I can print. I found an offer on craigslist full of equipment and enlarger. 

The enlarger is said to be a: Burleigh Brooks Optics Inc 670
Now I cannot find any information on it, and ironically the craigslist post comes up before anything else on google. Here is a picture of it, if it can be identifiable as another name or company with more information, anything would be great!


----------



## compur (Nov 10, 2010)

I would pass on it.  It's an obscure enlarger from circa 1970s that you will 
never find vital accessories for such as negative holders, lens boards, etc

With enlargers it pays to buy popular models with lots of these accessories
easily available on the used market.

Assuming you are in the USA, I would look for a common brand such as Beseler
or Omega.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 10, 2010)

It doesn't matter what brand the enlarger is, as long as you properly align it and have a good lens for it. 

All surfaces should be parralell to the easel.


----------



## silverimage (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with Compur - give this obscure brand a miss and go for one of the more common ones - Beseler, Durst, Kaiser, Omega. You'll want to be able to buy lens boards, negative carriers, etc. 

If you are buying an older model, be sure that it has a filter drawer for multigrade filters - but it would have to be very venerable indeed not to have one.


----------

